# Fuji options - my head hurts, please help



## Ruk

A few weeks with the X70 and I am in love! I love the colors, the dynamic range and the sharpness. The film simulations are brilliant. 

I love it so much that I am consideringselling my D7000+17-50mm 2.8+35mm 1.8+40mm 2.8 macro. The D7000 is very easy to use and focus but over 2000ISO the images are not as clean as the Fuji. 

I take family portraits, landscape, street.The X70 is fine but I miss the view finder. 

I almost bought a Xpro-1 then a XT-1 then a XT-10.  The XT10 has the size advantage and has all the good bits of the XT1  

I don't need weather sealing so should I get a XT-10 or even go for  a a XT-20?
Plan to get a 18mm,27mm and possibly a 60mm and the 17-50. 

The concerns I have are the AF speed and the lack of a optical view finder and will I miss the quick snap snap of the DSLR 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex

Get the new XT-20 and you won't miss your D7000.

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever

I love my XT-2. Took pics at a soccer game yesterday, excellent focus acquisition. I own the 16, 23, 60 18-55, 55-200, and 100-400. OIS glass is excellent. 60 is my favorite. I would have got the xt20 but the evf and joystick are incredible. The 18-55 is not your typical kit lens, it is sharp and stable in low light. All their glass is incredible. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frankinfuji

Go for either the XT-20 or the XT-2 to get the latest focus system.   The 27mm f2.8 and 35mm lenses are a great price now, and as mentioned the XF 18-55 is a great zoom lens.


----------



## jcdeboever

Another reason I skipped on the XT20 was my hards are huge and the vertical grip addition on the XT2 was perfect, plus it has a boost mode which makes the focus acquisition super fast. However, from what I read, the XT20 is fantastic.


----------



## Gary A.

I have the XT1, XP1, XT2 and the XP2. The 2's are a significant upgrade to the 1's. Fujinon lenses are as sharp and better built than my Zeiss lenses.


----------



## Ruk

Thanks for the replies so far. Does the X Trans III lose some of the sharpness and definition that the X Trans II has? If it doesn't I'd be going with the T2/T20

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

The 24mp sensor has much more detail than the 16mp sensor. The 24mp, per my eyes, has about a stop of less noise at elevated ISOs. 

Noise levels of the 24mp sensor @ 3200
=
16mp sensor noise levels at 1600

24mp @ 6400 = 16mp @ 3200


----------



## cgw

Unless you're printing large and/or shooting at extreme ISO constantly(who does?), then look at the 16mp Fuji cameras. Discounted now and true bargains.


----------



## SquarePeg

OP what did you get?  I'm seriously considering the XT20 since I don't need the weatherproofing.  Hard to find one available with the 18-55 2.8.  If there was one I would order it now but seems to be on back order everywhere.


----------



## Ruk

SquarePeg said:


> OP what did you get?  I'm seriously considering the XT20 since I don't need the weatherproofing.  Hard to find one available with the 18-55 2.8.  If there was one I would order it now but seems to be on back order everywhere.


Hey. I got the XT20 in the end. Got a good price for my Nikon kit and some cash back too. 
I now have the 18mm f2,35mm f2 and the 16-50 zoom. To be honest I don't see myself using the zoom or the 18mm. The 35 is perfect in every way and I rarely use any other. 

As for xt20 the images are stunning and the focus is super fast. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> OP what did you get?  I'm seriously considering the XT20 since I don't need the weatherproofing.  Hard to find one available with the 18-55 2.8.  If there was one I would order it now but seems to be on back order everywhere.


Buy the 18-55 used, they usually have them over at mpb.com. Buy a new body.


----------



## fmw

SquarePeg said:


> OP what did you get?  I'm seriously considering the XT20 since I don't need the weatherproofing.  Hard to find one available with the 18-55 2.8.  If there was one I would order it now but seems to be on back order everywhere.



There are some here with the 18-55 and in both black and silver colors.


----------



## fmw

The XT-20 looks like a great choice.  You get the latest sensor and about everything else a photographer would need.  My preference is for the E series but, if I wanted a T, it would likely be the T20.


----------



## jcdeboever

fmw said:


> The XT-20 looks like a great choice.  You get the latest sensor and about everything else a photographer would need.  My preference is for the E series but, if I wanted a T, it would likely be the T20.


She ended up getting the X-T2 with the 18-55


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The XT-20 looks like a great choice.  You get the latest sensor and about everything else a photographer would need.  My preference is for the E series but, if I wanted a T, it would likely be the T20.
> 
> 
> 
> She ended up getting the X-T2 with the 18-55
Click to expand...


And all I can say is wow!   Just arrived yesterday. The lowlight performance is pretty incredible and I love the viewfinder.  Pics soon.  Have to go to summer softball tryouts and pick out my team.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The XT-20 looks like a great choice.  You get the latest sensor and about everything else a photographer would need.  My preference is for the E series but, if I wanted a T, it would likely be the T20.
> 
> 
> 
> She ended up getting the X-T2 with the 18-55
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all I can say is wow!   Just arrived yesterday. The lowlight performance is pretty incredible and I love the viewfinder.  Pics soon.  Have to go to summer softball tryouts and pick out my team.
Click to expand...

Yup, super build quality and crazy, awesome EVF.


----------



## fmw

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The XT-20 looks like a great choice.  You get the latest sensor and about everything else a photographer would need.  My preference is for the E series but, if I wanted a T, it would likely be the T20.
> 
> 
> 
> She ended up getting the X-T2 with the 18-55
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all I can say is wow!   Just arrived yesterday. The lowlight performance is pretty incredible and I love the viewfinder.  Pics soon.  Have to go to summer softball tryouts and pick out my team.
Click to expand...


Congratulations.  We need to form a group of Nikoners who moved to Fujifilm.  Good luck with the softball team.  Post some pics.


----------

